# Giulia Siegel!



## hustler92 (29 Jan. 2010)

Top oder flop?


----------



## Leecher (29 Jan. 2010)

Na eindeutig Top, was sonst


----------



## ronangel (29 Jan. 2010)

Total Flop!!! Geht gar nicht!!


----------



## Emilysmummie (29 Jan. 2010)

eindeutig *FLOP!! *


----------



## neman64 (29 Jan. 2010)

ronangel schrieb:


> Total Flop!!! Geht gar nicht!!



Stimme ich voll zu.


----------



## Franky70 (29 Jan. 2010)

Optisch grundsätzlich TOP, aber wie sie oft rüberkommt...eher Flop.


----------



## Gamer2 (1 Feb. 2010)

Aussehen Top, Charakter Flop.


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2010)

Gamer2 schrieb:


> Aussehen Top, Charakter Flop.



:thumbup:


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

Der weibliche Mr. Monk !
Hat Phobien vor allem.Selbst vor Phobien.
Nee,laß mal ... FLOP


----------

